# BSNL DynDNS Config Help



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 13, 2009)

I've made my BSNL WiFi modem as the PPPoE dialer as I share the Local and Internet access between my desktop,laptop and phone. Now the major services that I intend to use, I've forwarded port for them.
 *img9.imageshack.us/img9/1654/natptv.th.jpg
Now below is my DNS Server and DynDNS settings. I'm using the default BSNL DNS server IPs.
 *img188.imageshack.us/img188/4849/dnsw.th.jpg
 *img39.imageshack.us/img39/5707/dyndns.th.jpg
Now the trouble is that, I'm not able to access any of my services through other network, i.e. outside my LAN. I'm able to access via LAN only.
If I enter the URL  like *bumpyshah.game-host.org:8080/gui inorder to check out my torrent's status or *bumpyshah.game-host.org:1987/ to access my shares via HFS on my phone, it doesn't works.
Ironic and strange thing is that HFS is able to check and update for DynDNS updates.*img12.imageshack.us/img12/5865/hfs3.th.jpg
 *img160.imageshack.us/img160/4708/hfs2.th.jpg
 *img21.imageshack.us/img21/6406/hfs1.th.jpg

 Also if I select the DynDNS domain name and issue open in browser command in HFS, it opens it as *localhost:1987/ whilst typing the whole domain name and port number and browsing to it gives "Failed to connect" error.
I need it working not only to access my files and shares but also to setup my own web host for my testing purposes and I also want to host game servers which earlier worked flawlessly when my dialer was from Vista and Dynamic DNS update service was provided by no-ip. Please help!


----------



## Padikkal (Jul 13, 2009)

Try Primary DNS IP address as 192.168.1.1 on Modem


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 13, 2009)

Umm there is no DNS server running on the modem itself then how will it resolve DNS queries? Will this make it to refer to DynDNS servers? Even then, there is no IP given for Dyn DNS server.


----------



## Padikkal (Jul 14, 2009)

Padikkal said:


> Try Primary DNS IP address as 192.168.1.1 on Modem



I meant to change DNS setting on system. The modem will work as DNS server, it may not resolve, but forward to the next DNS server. DynDNS is connected with IP address only.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, tried that, got the uTorrent accessible thru web gui but still HFS is not accessible.


----------

